# The Odeon Cinema, Cheltenham - August 2010



## Lady Grey (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi there, I know the interior of The Odeon has been covered by other people on this site, but I thought I would include some exterior shots of Cheltenham's much missed cinema.

The cinema originally opened as The Gaumont Palace Theatre in 1933, it became The Gaumont in 1937. The iconic dancing figures on the facade of the building were designed by renowned sculptor Newbury Abbot Trent.
The cinema became The Odeon in 1962, and played host to the likes of The Beatles and The Rolling Stones. The Odeon finally closed on the 5th November 2006.

For more information about The Odeon go to http://www.gloucestershireonscreen.co.uk/screens

Thank you to luke1081 for that link.

A photo of The Odeon, taken in April 1999.







Some photos of The Odeon, taken in May 2000. I apologize for the quality of these photos, they were taken with non digital equipment.











The Odeon as it is today.











Part of Newbury A Trent's design in detail


























December 2010


----------



## Fuzzypiggy (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks pretty unique, the motifs on the outside walls are nice. 

Funny you raise this. I have had my eye on the "kino" in Harlow town centre. It's been closed for must be close on 10 years now. Boarded up and just seems such an interesting place from the outside.


----------



## Priority 7 (Oct 5, 2010)

fuzzy if you do the Harlow one can I tag along used to work in the area and old cinemas look so feature rich from what I have seen..as a kid I had always wanted to be in the little room with all the films and the projector


----------



## Lady Grey (Oct 5, 2010)

Fuzzypiggy said:


> Looks pretty unique, the motifs on the outside walls are nice.
> 
> Funny you raise this. I have had my eye on the "kino" in Harlow town centre. It's been closed for must be close on 10 years now. Boarded up and just seems such an interesting place from the outside.



I wouldn't leave it too long, these places will not be around forever


----------



## TiJayLFS (Nov 8, 2010)

The Harlow Odeon will be around for a while, if the owner is the guy I'm thinking of then he doesn't seem too willing to sell it off anytime soon.


----------



## Lady Grey (Nov 8, 2010)

Post deleted by Lady Grey.


----------

